
Lattice Reverse Its Anti-ReverseEngineering EULA Clause - G4E
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/lattice-semiconductor_lattice-propel-license-activity-6674864964295114752-fe-5
======
G4E
I think it is a really interesting turn of events, as the Lattice bitstream
(for FPGA) has been the first to be successfully reverse-engineered, and to
have a trully opensource toolchain. The fact that the company is cool with
this is unprecedented in the FPGA world, and announce maybe a futur a bit
shinnier for hobbyist ?

